# [SOLVED] range hoods



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I tried to replace my parents' range hood with one they purchased from Lowes. Turns out the vertical exhaust opening center point is 5" from the back of the unit while the existing was 6". Old one was a Kenmore and new one is Broan.

So the hole in the cabinet floor obviously doesn't match. Nor is the cabinet hole oversized enough to get the exhaust pipe in the collar. I know I can always take a jigsaw and open the hole in the cabinet up... but that would leave a big gap on the front.

I am wondering why this dimension isn't standard and being that it isn't why can't I find the spec for that measurement on any range hood box or product info web page? Are all Broans 6" and Kenmores 5"? 

I suppose we could also just mount the Broan 1 inch away from the back wall. That would make the exhaust hole line up with the cutout.

Damn, I hate it when a 30 minute job turns into one of those all day wastes of time. :-(


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: range hoods*

Got another model hood and the fairing that mates the hood to the exhaust duct had slots that allowed it to be moved forward 1". So even though the fairing opening isn't totally concentric with the hood hole, it covers it totally. Mark this one solved.....


----------

